# Rockbros insert



## Gasman (4 Mar 2019)

Anyone got a pair of these and doesn't need the prescription insert?

If so, can I have it if I cover postage?


----------



## cyberknight (4 Mar 2019)

Bet i have somewhere , i will have a look in a bit


----------



## cyberknight (4 Mar 2019)

@Gasman
I have found 2 , all wrapped up in kitchen towel in a padded envelope ready to post ( when mrs ck gets to the post office )
please PM your address
Dont worry about postage .


----------



## cyberknight (6 Mar 2019)

Posted


----------

